# AMR EVOC Test



## ubertrooper70 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey everyone. Just got hired on with AMR as an EMT. I started my EVOC training yesterday and will be taking both the written and practical tests on Tuesday. I was wondering if anybody could give me any pointers for either test. Are they difficult? What type of questions do they ask on the written portion? Any help you guys could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2012)

They are both basic. What they taught you during the class is what is on the written test. I've never heard of anyone failing the written test. 

For the driving it's not code 3 driving. It's just to get you used to "shuffle steering". And getting adjusted to the size of the ambulance.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2012)

Shuffle steering?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Shuffle steering?



Hands at 3 and 9. You move your hands like an inch while turning the steering wheel. It allows you to keep both hands at 3 and 9 during a full turn. That's the way they want you to drive. 

But on the first day of my FTO my supervisor said "yeah we don't use that here so don't."


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2012)

Yea... I'll stick to palming. It sounds much more smoother than that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Yea... I'll stick to palming. It sounds much more smoother than that.



Palming is alot smoother. I either palm or hand over hand.


----------



## exodus (Jan 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> Palming is alot smoother. I either palm or hand over hand.



The only reason they use shuffle is that it allows you to drive code while having a radio mic in your hand if you need without getting the cord tangled, as well as not breaking your arms if you crash in the middle of a turn from the airbag. In emergency turns, I noticed in EVOC when I used shuffle, I had less body rolls as well.

Know the types of ambulances, pivot points, clearance, laws, company policy, etc.


----------



## ubertrooper70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you guys for the advice. I've been going over the policies and procedures and reviewing the manual they gave us. My instructor told us that a lot of people miss questions on the laws and regulations portion of the test. Does the test ask about specific statutory laws or does it just ask about general laws regarding ambulance operations?


----------



## nwhitney (Jan 30, 2012)

ubertrooper70 said:


> Hey everyone. Just got hired on with AMR as an EMT. I started my EVOC training yesterday and will be taking both the written and practical tests on Tuesday. I was wondering if anybody could give me any pointers for either test. Are they difficult? What type of questions do they ask on the written portion? Any help you guys could provide would be greatly appreciated.



Slow is smooth and smooth is fast.

I just went through the driving portion of EVOC yesterday.  Fairly easy and straightforward.  I'm a fan of teacup driving, I found it very useful for most of the test.


----------



## VCEMT (Jan 30, 2012)

Hands at five and seven or one hand at six and elbow out the window.


----------



## exodus (Jan 30, 2012)

VCEMT said:


> Hands at five and seven or one hand at six and elbow out the window.




Not for AMR :s  AMR is 9 and 3...


----------



## paradoqs (Feb 1, 2012)

You should focus on your protocol test and your local geography. The geography test is the hardest unless you know the area cold.


----------



## VCEMT (Feb 1, 2012)

Everybody should, at the very least, know your first-in, major streets of other coverage areas, all hospitals, all fire stations, center of cities, and which direction addresses run. Also, which side odds and evens are. The very least.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 1, 2012)

paradoqs said:


> You should focus on your protocol test and your local geography. The geography test is the hardest unless you know the area cold.



That is if your division requires a geography test. My division didn't require it. And we also didn't have a protocol test lol


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 1, 2012)

Uh.....I need to ask about this test. I've seen new hoes take it but I never did 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------

